# east river



## jjeffrey (Jun 7, 2012)

Now this is a east river fish


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Beautiful bass.


----------



## loadtoad1a7 (Oct 29, 2011)

WOW that is a nice fish for the east river, good job.


----------



## jeanmi82 (Oct 27, 2010)

Nice catch!


----------



## bowfisher91 (Feb 19, 2008)

That is a hog!


----------



## RippinLipz (Nov 10, 2011)

nice fish! what did you get em on?


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

nice river bass!


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

damn nice!


----------



## fishallyear (Oct 24, 2007)

that there's a purty bass! reminds me of some from ponce deleon:thumbup:


----------



## Trucker (Sep 25, 2008)

Outstanding!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jjeffrey (Jun 7, 2012)

Thanks just thought I would post a pic of a nice one from east instead of the dinks. Sorry rippin can't tell u that. Don't usually post anything on here.but glad y'all like it


----------



## Cousin-it (Apr 10, 2012)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Best I've seen outta the East. Congrats. I've given up on that joint. 

NJD


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

Congrats, nice fish. Very nice. The coloring looks like a true East River bass. I know that spot. Caught a 5 lber on a big spinnerbait in that spot. NJD, that is the spot you say you never catch any fish.


----------



## Spectre Gunner (Sep 6, 2010)

That is definitely a hawg for the East River.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Definitely a stud


----------

